# Sick budgie



## Shirleyann (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi I’m new to this site. We have a small aviary in the garden and 2 budgies in the house. Our one boy was the most wonderful talker and very friendly but 2 weeks ago he started making strange croaking noises firstly in the late evening but as he is an excellent mimic we thought he was copying his swing creaking.

He then stopped talking and the croaking was more or less continuous but a lot quieter. Took him to an avian vet last Tuesday who checked his lungs said they were clear and gave us Baytril for him. 

Giving him this is very distressful for him and us but also there’s been no improvement at all in fact he’s now showing more signs of illness by fluffing up his feathers. His droppings are normal and he’s eating and drinking normally too.

Could he have a fungal infection as my husband said vet spent less than 5mins checking him and we don’t think she was thorough enough.

We are keeping him as warm as possible and his cage is always cleaned out daily and fresh water given. We are really worried about our little man. He’s always been the most joyful bird. Does anyone else have these kind of symptoms in their birds please?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm very sorry to hear your little boy is sick. 
What is his name?

Baytril can sometimes take a few days before it begins working but it concerns me that you indicate his symptoms have become worse.
Have you contacted the Avian Vet via phone to let her know about the decline in his condition?

When you contact her, I'd ask why she did not do a crop swab and a fecal test.
If you are feeling uncomfortable with that vet, then I'd strongly suggest you take your little boy to someone else for a second opinion.

An Avian Physical Exam should be thorough and tests run to determine the exact type of infection.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/340410-avian-physical-examination.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...an-laboratory-tests-peter-s-sakas-dvm-ms.html

Please be sure to update us on your your little man's condition. :hug:

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Shirleyann (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi, thank you for reply. The problem with taking Jasper( that’s his name) to another avian vet is that we don’t have one within 50 miles. There’s only one practise which deal mainly with exotics but say they are avian vets too. They travel around the country to various vet practices on certain days of the week.

I will phone them tomorrow and tell them he’s worse and also ask why he wasn’t examined as you’ve mentioned. We’re keeping him as warm as possible and checking he’s eating and drinking and that his droppings are so far normal.

Giving him the Baytril is incredibly stressful for us all but I guess we’ll have to keep it up for now.

Will let you know what the vet says tomorrow 
. Thank you again


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Try to remain as calm and relaxed as possible when you administer the Baytril to Jasper.
I know how challenging that can be. :hug:

In the meantime, you can give him some millet soaked in Guardian Angel/Pedialyte solution.
That will not counteract the Baytril and will help to balance Jasper's electrolytes.

You can view information about it in this link:

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice. I'm sorry to hear that your little Jasper is sick, but you're doing the right things so far. I hope that he starts to feel better soon ray: 

Meanwhile, you've come to the very best place to learn even more about budgies. Be sure to read through all the articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you have all the right information to care for your little ones. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help  

Please keep us posted on how little Jasper is doing! :fingerx:

Cheers! :wave:


----------

